
Show HN: Tech Insigt – Awesome blogs on technology, startup and innovation - cqcn1991
https://github.com/cqcn1991/Tech-Insight
======
cqcn1991
Hi, This is an awesome list of blogs on technology, startup, and innnovation.
I put the blogs I enjoy most on this list. If you like Paul Graham, Andrew
Chen, then you may also find some other blogs that interest you here.

Addtionally, this list is also the sources of my small website
([http://productchaseapp.herokuapp.com/tech2pocket](http://productchaseapp.herokuapp.com/tech2pocket)),
where I collect the articles and then prioritize them using some simple data
analysis.

